

Anti-H-1B senator to head immigration panel - BuckRogers
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2873670/anti-h-1b-senator-to-head-immigration-panel.html

======
BuckRogers
Great news here. This is why party politics, esp in our money-driven system
don't mean much. You never know who's acting in your best-interests. H1B visas
exploit foreigners with lower than market rates and hold the deportation noose
above their head. They accept this, but it doesn't justify exploitation. Just
as sweatshop employees who accept their condition does not justify it. At the
same time this kills wages for onshore employees, and creating a smaller
talent pool with a self-fulfilling prophecy of disincentive for students to
study engineering fields. Leading to the very situation we're in.

The H1B visa cap is already too high, and needs reformed so those ambitious
souls who come in on it are paid salaries according to US market-rates and not
a cent less. The answer is for wage-competition to skyrocket, more remote work
and increased funding into education. Let's pay to educate our own, instead of
just stealing those that other nations paid tax dollars to educate.

Orrin Hatch hates America and all workers around the world, evidenced by this
plan to destroy US engineering and foreign economies by stealing their talent
with this plan for unlimited H1Bs. Let's bring someone else in to do his job
while we're at it.

Remember that if your business couldn't operate without exploiting others then
it shouldn't exist. Don't let anyone like Microsoft and their allies convince
you otherwise. They don't want to compete for labor in the free market, when
it doesn't work to their favor.

This is critical for our future and social justice for the world community.
Support Chuck Grassley and Jeff Sessions.

